# Food Safety News - 12/08/2020 Germany hit hardest by current Listeria outbreak across Europe



## daveomak.fs (Dec 8, 2020)

*Germany hit hardest by current Listeria outbreak across Europe*
By Joe Whitworth on Dec 08, 2020 12:05 am Three European countries have recorded Listeria infections with fish being investigated as the source. Germany has reported 30 infections and, since November, two people in Austria and one person in Denmark has contracted the same strain of listeriosis. In Germany, patients were notified and transmitted to the Robert Koch Institute (RKI) from the end of... Continue Reading


*Meat, poultry industries united behind vaccine for employees*
By News Desk on Dec 08, 2020 12:03 am The “essential” employees who have kept meat and poultry available during the pandemic should be at or near the front of the line for the Pfizer/BioNTech vaccine,  on that there is rare agreement up and down the industry. After months of pandemic rancor, it appears there is finally widespread agreement on the prioritization of meat... Continue Reading


*EFSA tries to clear up date labeling confusion*
By News Desk on Dec 08, 2020 12:01 am A way to help food businesses know when to apply the “use by” or “best before” date on products has been developed by European experts. The “use by” date is about safety – foods can be eaten until this date but not after, even if they look and smell fine. “Best before” refers to quality... Continue Reading


----------

